# Do IBS & Interstitial Cystitis go hand in hand?



## Guest (Jul 18, 2001)

I was wondering if anyone had any information regarding a link between IBS and IC *interstitial cystitis* ? I've had IBS-D for almost 5 years now (I'm 21)







and have recently noticed that I've been urinating quite frequently. I've gone for tests to see if there was any type of infection and all seems to be clear. So, the doctor told me that I should maybe look into IC but I wanted to see if any one here has had a similar problem.Thanks very much.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Along with IC there is a syndrome called overactive bladder. With IC there is usually more pain associated with it and Overactive bladder is more of an I need to go NOW and I need to go often kinda thing.Overactive bladder is treated with anticholenergic antispasmodics just like IBS is, so there could be something similar going on.I've got both IBS and overactive bladder. K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Along with IC there is a syndrome called overactive bladder. With IC there is usually more pain associated with it and Overactive bladder is more of an I need to go NOW and I need to go often kinda thing.Overactive bladder is treated with anticholenergic antispasmodics just like IBS is, so there could be something similar going on.I've got both IBS and overactive bladder. K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

I was diagnosed with interstitial cystitis at University of Michigan in 1976; at that time I did not have IBS--I developed constipation in 1985; it just came all of a sudden and changed my life forever. I don't know if the scientific community has found a relationship between the two but I could see a relationship there. I also have asthma. I guess one could have twitchy lungs, twitchy bladder and twitchy bowel all at the same time.


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

I was diagnosed with interstitial cystitis at University of Michigan in 1976; at that time I did not have IBS--I developed constipation in 1985; it just came all of a sudden and changed my life forever. I don't know if the scientific community has found a relationship between the two but I could see a relationship there. I also have asthma. I guess one could have twitchy lungs, twitchy bladder and twitchy bowel all at the same time.


----------



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

Yes there is definitely a connection. I have IBS and recently during an illness, I saw a urologist because I was having IC symptoms (burning pain in the bladder). As we read through the diagnosis factors for IC, one of the ones listed was "patients with IBS" (are likely to get IC). One thing I have done to control the IC is to drink baking soda in water...and about 10 hours later, the IC "goes away" which begs the question is it really IC? The answer is I don't know but I suggest you try drinking baking soda in water (to counter the acid) or drinking a milkshake (works like a charm) and see if the burning pain from IC goes away -- give it about 12 hours before symptoms improve.


----------



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

Yes there is definitely a connection. I have IBS and recently during an illness, I saw a urologist because I was having IC symptoms (burning pain in the bladder). As we read through the diagnosis factors for IC, one of the ones listed was "patients with IBS" (are likely to get IC). One thing I have done to control the IC is to drink baking soda in water...and about 10 hours later, the IC "goes away" which begs the question is it really IC? The answer is I don't know but I suggest you try drinking baking soda in water (to counter the acid) or drinking a milkshake (works like a charm) and see if the burning pain from IC goes away -- give it about 12 hours before symptoms improve.


----------



## LisaL (Nov 14, 2000)

I also have IC and IBS-D. I am so glad you posed the question! I developed both within a year of each other. I go to the washroom very very frequently to urinate, and suffer from terriblr gas.


----------



## LisaL (Nov 14, 2000)

I also have IC and IBS-D. I am so glad you posed the question! I developed both within a year of each other. I go to the washroom very very frequently to urinate, and suffer from terriblr gas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2001)

I go through periods where I have a very "irritable" bladder. Sometimes I'll pee 30 times a day-maybe more. I told my doctor about this b/c it seemed very related to the ibs and he said that they might as well call ibs -irritable bladder syndrome b/c its very common amongst ibs-ers. He explained that its the same nerve system problem that makes your colon overactive/or underactive that affects the bladder. Often if you get the ibs under control he said the bladder comes around too as you are targeting what is causing both. Did your doctor make a distinction between irritable bladder and interstitial cystitis? I think they are too very different things, no? Do you have pain? I only have very frequent peeing and occasional mild burning.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2001)

I go through periods where I have a very "irritable" bladder. Sometimes I'll pee 30 times a day-maybe more. I told my doctor about this b/c it seemed very related to the ibs and he said that they might as well call ibs -irritable bladder syndrome b/c its very common amongst ibs-ers. He explained that its the same nerve system problem that makes your colon overactive/or underactive that affects the bladder. Often if you get the ibs under control he said the bladder comes around too as you are targeting what is causing both. Did your doctor make a distinction between irritable bladder and interstitial cystitis? I think they are too very different things, no? Do you have pain? I only have very frequent peeing and occasional mild burning.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2001)

Thank you SO much for all of your replies!! I'm starting to feel much better







My doctor never mentioned anything about irritable bladder.. he just told me that I should look into IC. It's not so much pain that I have when I urinate.. its just so frequent, maybe 20 times a day! And Cigarello, I too also have asthma.. just diagnosed last year. How annoying is this? I've not yet turned 21 and I'm stuck with all these health problems.. it's quite depressing. I almost feel like I've developed OCD. Ashleigh


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2001)

Thank you SO much for all of your replies!! I'm starting to feel much better







My doctor never mentioned anything about irritable bladder.. he just told me that I should look into IC. It's not so much pain that I have when I urinate.. its just so frequent, maybe 20 times a day! And Cigarello, I too also have asthma.. just diagnosed last year. How annoying is this? I've not yet turned 21 and I'm stuck with all these health problems.. it's quite depressing. I almost feel like I've developed OCD. Ashleigh


----------



## Paiewonsky (Mar 2, 2001)

I too have the same thing. All of my problems started when I took 80,000 mg of antibiotics. Irritable bowel now I urinate ALL the time. I was checked for IC and the Dr said he doubted it was it. Now, I think I have a fistula and I have had every test which was negative but, I still feel as though I have one. FRUSTRATING!!!!


----------



## Paiewonsky (Mar 2, 2001)

I too have the same thing. All of my problems started when I took 80,000 mg of antibiotics. Irritable bowel now I urinate ALL the time. I was checked for IC and the Dr said he doubted it was it. Now, I think I have a fistula and I have had every test which was negative but, I still feel as though I have one. FRUSTRATING!!!!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

XIOLA:To answer your question posed: -----------------------------I was wondering if anyone had any information regarding a link between IBS and IC *interstitial cystitis* ? I've had IBS-D for almost 5 years now (I'm 21) and have recently noticed that I've been urinating quite frequently. I've gone for tests to see if there was any type of infection and all seems to be clear. So, the doctor told me that I should maybe look into IC but I wanted to see if any one here has had a similar problem." -----------------------------Yes there is a relationship between the two. IBS-d patients whe have been properly worked up to rule out infection and digestive-enzyme dysfunction (simpler answers) almost without exceptio will be test-positive for food and additive reactivity. When the IBS-d and the urinary-frequency (esp. if interstitial cystitis is found) occur together, well, this is basically a common comorbidity of hidden food or additive reactivity (not "allergy" which is easier to find). Interstitial cystsitis, like IBS, responds to directed dietary therapy. Trouble is most therapsists are not aware yet of the tools needed to do this well (get specific with the dietary therapy).The chemical mediators released by the immune system in food or chemical sensitive patients which precipitate the symptoms of IBS are circulated systemically, and exert effects on other organ systems. This is why IBS patients often have other constitutional symptoms.Depending upon which mediators are released as each persons response-profile (net) can be different, specific chemical mediators can result in increased smooth muscel tone not only in the small and large bowel but in the bladder as well, both directly and indirectly.I was/am also a victim who had urinaru frequency as a comorbidity whenever I consumed certain of my reactive foods or chemicals. In fact when I worked in the hospital it was always a runing joke that MikeNL had TB (Tiny Bladder) Syndrome. I used to attributw it to a side effect of the high doses of certain meds I used to take...but when I identified and removed the reactive foods the urinary frequency eased along with the d-espisodes.In the literature experts in the study of the bodies several forms of non-allergic food and chemical sensitivities have noted the comorbidity you describe.I recommend this book for you to learn more about how your diet and the contaminants therein can be at the root of these problemsï¿½FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENTï¿½, Professor Jonathan Brostoff (M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kingsï¿½ College, London) http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...r=2-1/102-64875 08-3420903[/URL] This is the latest edition availabel and may already be going out of print, as the newest update for 2001 is ealready in editing. Professor Brostoff indicated to me that the next edition is up to something like 1200 pages he is editing now....the subject gets widening as more discoveries are made over recent years.But it is not at all unusual for most US doctors to not really make the connection as they are not in a position to be studying the subject (food intolerance). If its not a personal-interest one will not have been exposed to the highly specific work being done (mostly overseas of course).Eat well. Think well. Be well. (Pee well).MNL_______________ www.leapallergy.com PSOh yeah the asthma-comorbity connection is not at all surprising either. Many atopic patients also suffer non-IgE/IgG mediated reactivities which manifest themselves in multiple organ-systems and which complicate asthma. Because the allergist and pulmonologist are zeroed-in on RAST or ELISA and SPT etc. they only find those Ig[x] precipitants...and everyone is puzzled why, even when strictest measures of avoidnce are enforced, the athmatic is still pounding down his theophylline and sucking on the inhaler. (You cannot find oil with a Geiger Counter).[This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 07-20-2001).][This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 07-20-2001).]


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

XIOLA:To answer your question posed: -----------------------------I was wondering if anyone had any information regarding a link between IBS and IC *interstitial cystitis* ? I've had IBS-D for almost 5 years now (I'm 21) and have recently noticed that I've been urinating quite frequently. I've gone for tests to see if there was any type of infection and all seems to be clear. So, the doctor told me that I should maybe look into IC but I wanted to see if any one here has had a similar problem." -----------------------------Yes there is a relationship between the two. IBS-d patients whe have been properly worked up to rule out infection and digestive-enzyme dysfunction (simpler answers) almost without exceptio will be test-positive for food and additive reactivity. When the IBS-d and the urinary-frequency (esp. if interstitial cystitis is found) occur together, well, this is basically a common comorbidity of hidden food or additive reactivity (not "allergy" which is easier to find). Interstitial cystsitis, like IBS, responds to directed dietary therapy. Trouble is most therapsists are not aware yet of the tools needed to do this well (get specific with the dietary therapy).The chemical mediators released by the immune system in food or chemical sensitive patients which precipitate the symptoms of IBS are circulated systemically, and exert effects on other organ systems. This is why IBS patients often have other constitutional symptoms.Depending upon which mediators are released as each persons response-profile (net) can be different, specific chemical mediators can result in increased smooth muscel tone not only in the small and large bowel but in the bladder as well, both directly and indirectly.I was/am also a victim who had urinaru frequency as a comorbidity whenever I consumed certain of my reactive foods or chemicals. In fact when I worked in the hospital it was always a runing joke that MikeNL had TB (Tiny Bladder) Syndrome. I used to attributw it to a side effect of the high doses of certain meds I used to take...but when I identified and removed the reactive foods the urinary frequency eased along with the d-espisodes.In the literature experts in the study of the bodies several forms of non-allergic food and chemical sensitivities have noted the comorbidity you describe.I recommend this book for you to learn more about how your diet and the contaminants therein can be at the root of these problemsï¿½FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENTï¿½, Professor Jonathan Brostoff (M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kingsï¿½ College, London) http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...r=2-1/102-64875 08-3420903[/URL] This is the latest edition availabel and may already be going out of print, as the newest update for 2001 is ealready in editing. Professor Brostoff indicated to me that the next edition is up to something like 1200 pages he is editing now....the subject gets widening as more discoveries are made over recent years.But it is not at all unusual for most US doctors to not really make the connection as they are not in a position to be studying the subject (food intolerance). If its not a personal-interest one will not have been exposed to the highly specific work being done (mostly overseas of course).Eat well. Think well. Be well. (Pee well).MNL_______________ www.leapallergy.com PSOh yeah the asthma-comorbity connection is not at all surprising either. Many atopic patients also suffer non-IgE/IgG mediated reactivities which manifest themselves in multiple organ-systems and which complicate asthma. Because the allergist and pulmonologist are zeroed-in on RAST or ELISA and SPT etc. they only find those Ig[x] precipitants...and everyone is puzzled why, even when strictest measures of avoidnce are enforced, the athmatic is still pounding down his theophylline and sucking on the inhaler. (You cannot find oil with a Geiger Counter).[This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 07-20-2001).][This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 07-20-2001).]


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

thanks for the info, TH, Mike, and others. hi, Xiola, and hope the info was helpful.I have had various bladder problems, including burning pain (which I also get elsewhere). typically, but not always, the burning pain, for me is a sign of a UTI; it's weird. (there is NO burning while urinating, though.) I also seem to have a slightly irritable bladder but, again, sometimes but not always for me that also means infection. I finally went to see a urologist, who wasted no time scheduling me for lovely tests, which take place next week. I have butterflies right now!







Mike - here's an interesting one for you...which I've mentioned before on the BB. my various symptoms rotate. if my bowel is slightly irritable (not usually too much anymore), then the rest of my body feels "not bad." if it *isn't* irritable, then other areas of my body, such as bladder, are irritable, in pain, and/or infected, etc. so, my bladder may be going crazy but not my bowels at the same time. ?[This message has been edited by HipJan (edited 07-20-2001).]


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

thanks for the info, TH, Mike, and others. hi, Xiola, and hope the info was helpful.I have had various bladder problems, including burning pain (which I also get elsewhere). typically, but not always, the burning pain, for me is a sign of a UTI; it's weird. (there is NO burning while urinating, though.) I also seem to have a slightly irritable bladder but, again, sometimes but not always for me that also means infection. I finally went to see a urologist, who wasted no time scheduling me for lovely tests, which take place next week. I have butterflies right now!







Mike - here's an interesting one for you...which I've mentioned before on the BB. my various symptoms rotate. if my bowel is slightly irritable (not usually too much anymore), then the rest of my body feels "not bad." if it *isn't* irritable, then other areas of my body, such as bladder, are irritable, in pain, and/or infected, etc. so, my bladder may be going crazy but not my bowels at the same time. ?[This message has been edited by HipJan (edited 07-20-2001).]


----------

